# remount problem after creating zfs mount point in /usr/local/myapp



## vecihi (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello,

I want to create mount point in /usr/local/myapp


```
Running: zfs set mountpoint=/usr/local/myapp tank0/usr/local/myapp
cannot mount '/usr/local/myapp': failed to create mountpoint property may be set but unable to remount filesystem
Error 1: zfs set mountpoint=/usr/local/myapp tank0/usr/local/myapp
```
 
Is that posible to use /usr/local/myapp as a zfs mount point?

install.cfg:

```
# Avail FS Types, UFS, UFS+S, UFS+J, ZFS, SWAP
disk0-part=UFS 50000 /
disk0-part=UFS 30000 /usr
disk0-part=SWAP 1000 none
[color="Red"]disk0-part=ZFS 0 /usr/local/myapp[/color]
```


Best regards,


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2013)

Does /usr/local/ exist? And is /usr/ mounted?


----------



## vecihi (Feb 25, 2013)

It's auto installation system of PCBSD. ( http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/Creating_an_Automated_Installation_with_pc-sysinstall ) 

I will try to debug installation script codes.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2013)

[thread=7290]Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | NAS4Free | m0N0WALL | pfSense | ArchBSD | kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------

